# Include my girlfriend in 189 visa application



## trielm (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm planning to apply for the PR subclass 180 next April (2015). I will be applying on my behalf without any help from agents.

The only thing I'm quite concerned now is if it is possible for me to include my girlfriend (in a de facto relationship) into the application. Is there any separate application for her or I will have an option to declare it in my own online application?

Are there any less obvious/hidden factors that could hinder the success of the application for both of us?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

you can do it,

I included my girl friend, it is not a separate application, when you are filling your EOI you can add her as a de facto relationship

But you need strong evidence to show that you have an ongoing relationship, you have shared expenses, shared bank account and most important thing you have to live in the same flat/house for more than 1 year before the application.

So if you are considering to apply in april 2015, you should prove that you are living together since march 2014

shared expenses is the second most important thing, and trips you have been together

And most important thing is that you need to show them that you are not just girl and boy friend, you are actually partners. 

Here is a list what i have included in my application : 

Bank transactions to our land lord's account both from my account and her account (we had a deal with my girl friend that we were paying the rent in turns, ex : I was paying the whole rent for march and she was paying the whole rent on april).

Shared expenses : There is a super market just near our house, we always pay with credit card so we had it marked in google maps showing it is close to our flat and we showed expenses done from her account and my account for 2 years period.

We had several trips across europe. Some of the plane tickets were paid by my some of the by her, we included the plane tickets as well as the bank statement which proves that we were taking turns for paying.

Shared bank account is really good. (if you dont have any i suggest you open 1 today)

We were also working in the same company and we had a lot of team buildings, parties so we submitted all the invitations to those parties as well as pictures.

We were really active on facebook so we also submitted a lot of facebook check-in screen shots (including where we traveled).

Throughout the year i had different hair styles and some pictures were taken in summer some in winter, this also helps to prove that you have an ongoing relationship.

We also wrote 2 separate letters of how we met, when we started dating, how we decided to move in together, why we moved in together and what the future holds for us... (it was about 3-4 page from each person).

We also added some letters from my mom, her mom and other relatives and pictures of family visits (when my mom was in our flat or when we were having a vacation in my home country with my family and my girl friend).

and much more.

It is possible but you need strong evidence


----------



## trielm (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow you're a star buddy 

That helps a lot! I will keep everything you listed in mind. We already have a joint bank account so I guess that is an advantage. Anyways, we will keep preparing evidence from now on.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

I am glad i am helpful. I know there arent much guidelines regarding defacto partner on the internet, I struggled a lot to find a way how to manage it. I received also a lot of help from this form and we need to keep the chain of knowledge transfer i suppose 

But we aware, visa process is real pain in the ass, i have seen married couples getting divorced due to the stress. Just try to stick together and be there for each other to keep the morale high

I wish you a smooth visa process and a great life in Australia


----------



## Voodoogirl (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello, just to share! My bf was my de facto partner during my visa application. I only stay at his (parents) place for maybe 3-4 times a week. Technically, we didn’t have any housing utilities/rent in joint names. However, we have jointly purchase a newly launch property house (more than 12 months ago) and the house will be ready in a few mths time. I also manage to find some letters address to both of us that were sent to his parents address and some letters address to both of us that were sent to my parents address. 

I also sent telephone call records to show how frequent we call each other on days that we did not stay together. I also took screen shot of our photos with friends comments on facebook, wrote statutory declaration (mine and his), joint wedding / party invitations, joint bank account (dated more than 12 mths).

Please do not take it lightly, try every possible way to proof to DIAC on your relationship. For me, I didn’t do my research and submitted our application declaring 2 separate address from the beginning. Only when I need to proof my relationship, I realise that I may have a hard time proving to DIAC why are we in a De Facto relationship and not staying together. Because of this, I had to make a long explanation in my statutory declaration. Thankfully everything worked out. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## satydg (Jun 19, 2012)

hi guys, i am filling in the EOI right now. so if i say yes to adding my wife and my 10 month old son, would i incur an additional fee? Also, once the visa is granted, do we all have to go together to australia for the stamping?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

satydg said:


> hi guys, i am filling in the EOI right now. so if i say yes to adding my wife and my 10 month old son, would i incur an additional fee? Also, once the visa is granted, do we all have to go together to australia for the stamping?


Yea. Fees for extra applicants and PR for all.


----------



## satydg (Jun 19, 2012)

andreyx108b said:


> Yea. Fees for extra applicants and PR for all.


so does that mean when i eventually have to go for stamping they have to go with me as well the first time. because my intntion was to go on my own first get the stamping. and then take my family along. what do u think is the best approach? Really kind of u ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

satydg said:


> so does that mean when i eventually have to go for stamping they have to go with me as well the first time. because my intntion was to go on my own first get the stamping. and then take my family along. what do u think is the best approach? Really kind of u ...


Yes. Once your visa is granted, you will have IED Initial entry Date by which all of the applicants who has been granted a visa need to enter. 

You can go first, and then your family or otherway round - but all of you will have to go.


----------



## satydg (Jun 19, 2012)

thnx tht helps. guess its additional paymnt too for those 2 members. how long did it tk u for ur EOI?


----------

